# UTI-how long does Macrobid take to work?



## ParisJeTadore

I'm sure I'm not the first to ask but since I couldn't find any info...Do you know how long Macrobid takes to clear up a UTI? I've been on it for a little over two days and I still don't feel any better...I was nervous enough taking the medication (although I've read it is quite safe) but I am really worried about it not clearing up. 

FYI: I have been drinking lots of water to flush out my system too.


----------



## ellinme1

I was on this last week... They had me on 2 pills a day for 7 days and I started noticing a difference on about day 3.... I hope you start to feel better soon! Try drinking some unsweetened all natural cranberry (or get the azo cranberry pills) they will help also.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Do you think I'm overreacting to say that I am on day 3 today and thus far do not feel any better (maybe even a little worse...the burning feels the worse its been today). I don't know if I should give it more time or call my doctor.

Thanks for your reply ellinme1, I appreciate it.


----------



## ellinme1

I would go ahead and call your doctor.... You should be feeling a bit better by now.. and I call mine about everything, that is what they are there for :)


----------



## ParisJeTadore

ellinme1 said:



> I would go ahead and call your doctor.... You should be feeling a bit better by now.. and I call mine about everything, that is what they are there for :)

I think I will give it one more day. I started to feel better this afternoon (not sure if it's because I was out grocery shopping and distracted) so I will see how I am feeling tomorrow. If not I will definitely call my doctor...he works two min. away from my home!


----------



## jaydensmommy9

call your doc i just finished mine this morn and the sympthoms were gone by the fourth day


----------



## ParisJeTadore

Thanks for the input jayden. I will call tomorrow morning.


----------

